# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Front glass bowing



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi. Just wanted to hear other people's experience with their aquarium glass bowing.

When the glass cross-piece that forms part of the lid of my tank fell into the aquarium the other day, I was rather surprised to find it seems to have been caused by the front glass bowing outwards slightly (about 2mm).

I'm surprised because it's only a smallish tank (25 gallons, 24 inches long) and it's only been filled with water for perhaps 6 or 7 years continuously.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Careful now...with the center brace gone, and clear bowing, I suspect 25 gallons of water on the floor in no time. You need to replace the brace and empty the tank. As you know the center brace helps support the water pressure from impacting the silcone that holds the tank together. Soon enough the pressure will force the silicon to fail. Contact the manufacture for a top frame/brace replacement.

Good luck.

-John N.


----------



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by John N.:
> Careful now...with the center brace gone, and clear bowing, I suspect 25 gallons of water on the floor in no time. You need to replace the brace and empty the tank. As you know the center brace helps support the water pressure from impacting the silcone that holds the tank together. Soon enough the pressure will force the silicon to fail. Contact the manufacture for a top frame/brace replacement.
> 
> Good luck.
> ...


It's just a cross piece glued with silicon to the _inside_ of the glass walls of the tank. I don't see how it can possibly be exerting any force that keeps the sides from bowing. It appears the only reason it is there is to support the removable glass lids.


----------



## alexperez (Oct 8, 2004)

John is 100% correct, You have an accident waiting to happend. You might get lucky, since its only a 25G tank and be able to use it like that for many years, but then again you might not.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Newmag,
Your tank has serious issues. The center brace is there solely to reinforce the sides of the tank. It has not other purpose. Some tanks that use thicker glass may not need the bracing, but since you had a brace, you better fix it.

Your tank may have more serious problems than just the brace. The tank brace should not "fall off". If it tore off because you were leaning on it is one thing, but falling off is bad. The silicon seal in your tank may be failing. That does not happen often, but it sometimes can. It can happen esp. when the wrong silicon is used or used incorrectly. My point is, you may need to reseal your tank. Why did your brace fall off?

Hopefully I'm just blowing smoke. Can I hear some second opinions from the peanut gallery?


----------



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

I think the centre brace broke off because the front and back of the tank have bowed outwards - about 2mm each.

The centre brace sits on two thin glass rails attached to the inside walls of the tank. The sides bow, the seal holding the brace on the rail eventually breaks and it falls off. At least that's how I see it.

Never thought I would have this problem with only 25 gallons. The glass is about 7-8mm thick.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Your tank is a house puddle waiting to happen.







Any bowing anywhere on the tank will cause stress on the rest of the tank, and it's just a matter of time. I would suggest taking it down and figuring out if there's a way to re-brace it. Unless you know what you're doing it might be cheaper in the long run (no wet carpet or furniture, and no dead fish) to buy a new one.


----------



## newmang (Sep 22, 2003)

Reading the usenet groups, I see that bowing glass on fish tanks is quite common.

I will remove most of the water from the tank to relieve the pressure, then I will try to re-attach the cross piece with silicon.

But I'd be willing to bet that if everyone reading this were to look at their tank side on, many would find a slight bow in the glass.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I would agree that there would be a slight degree of bowing in most tanks, not much to worry about. The silcone is designed to move under this pressure.

But since your tank's bowing broke the brace, it's a pretty clear indication that the bowing and pressure on your glass would overpower the silcone seals to give way in short time. In your tank, the brace was designed to work together with the silcone to allievate the pressure. Without one, the other will surely fail. I'm glad that you decided to repair the problem.









-John N.


----------

